# Echo has a new CS-490



## jl4c (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-490

I don't believe I've seen this before. Just listed on their website. 50.2cc



http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-490


----------



## cobey (Apr 19, 2015)

Cool


----------



## WSE (Apr 19, 2015)

Meant to compete with the ms250 and husky 450 but with magnesium case like the 590 has over the ms310 and 460 rancher. At $350 Echo has another best bang for your buck saw! These are already available at the factory. I plan to get one on my next order!


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 19, 2015)

sweet! Now if they will do something in the 70cc range.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wait wonder what the difference is between the 490 and 500p? Other than $100 price difference.


----------



## WSE (Apr 19, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Wait wonder what the difference is between the 490 and 500p? Other than $100 price difference.



Basically the same differences as the differences between the 620 and 590


----------



## WSE (Apr 19, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> sweet! Now if they will do something in the 70cc range.


We all keep hoping!


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 19, 2015)

You can always port a cs620 and not worry about a 70cc.


----------



## rmh3481 (Apr 19, 2015)

I see its listed at 50.2cc and Im wondering if this is a re-do of the cs-520/530 engine. The 520 was one of the best at 10lbs and it reved to the moon.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 19, 2015)

rmh3481 said:


> I see its listed at 50.2cc and Im wondering if this is a re-do of the cs-520/530 engine. The 520 was one of the best at 10lbs and it reved to the moon.


 

Sure would be nice if they brought the CS 520 530 engine back, quite a bit better runners than the new CS500p. Steve


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 20, 2015)

Is this available in the US. SORRY I'm mobile at the moment.


----------



## Cope1024 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok looked over the specs.both the 490 and 500 have the rim sprocket.the only difference i see is the 490 comes with a cheaper bar and plastic handle bar. i can see me getting one in the future.plastic handlebars don't worry me the least bit.my redmax has a plastic handlebar and so does my ms360.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 23, 2015)

I called a local Elite Echo Dealer. No warehouse has this in stock. 

Can this be purchased online elsewhere? Even the Echo website does not have the option to purchase it.


----------



## Cope1024 (Apr 23, 2015)

WSE posted a few posts up the page. He is an Echo dealer, contact him by PM.


----------



## brent denny (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like the 490 actually has a nicer side tensioner than the front mounted one on the 500. Orange top cover on the 490 looks better too.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 24, 2015)

Plan to get one from WSE soon. Anyone try this yet? Looks like like the best saw for your buck'


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry WSE but went with a local dealer. Thanks for your great service and pricing!

I will post pictures of this new saw next week. I'm so excited!


----------



## stubnail67 (Apr 24, 2015)

cant wait to see the breakdown of this one


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Apr 25, 2015)

Echo has been making some real savvy marketing decisions and this has got to be hurting the competition. For instance, the CS-590 Timberwolf offers incredible value for the money. When they had Echo customer appreciation days, they offered 20% off. I walked away with a CS-590 for about $338 tax included. In my opinion, it is way superior to Husqvarna farm and ranch grade saws like the 460 which costs considerably more. This new CS-490 is going to dominate sales in the 42 to 50 cc class just because of weight and price. This is going to force more competition between major manufacturers, and I would not doubt that someone like Electrolux/Husqvarna tries to take over Echo like they did Redmax. How many new Redmax saws do you see advertised "this year." I'm still mad they took away the G5000Av. Fortunately, I have two brand new G5000 powerheads still in the box, plus extra oil pumps for each. Same thing will probably happen to Echo someday.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 25, 2015)

What's the weight of the CS490?


----------



## Cope1024 (Apr 25, 2015)

sunfish said:


> What's the weight of the CS490?



10.6 lb PHO. http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-490


----------



## sunfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> 10.6 lb PHO. http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-490


Thanks. Impressive & worth a look...


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 25, 2015)

I recently purchased and returned a CS-370 because it leaked a ton of bar oil on idle and when stored. Planning to get a CS-400 but inquired with a local dealer for a 490 and was able to price it only $14 more than a 400 @ Home Depot. Soo00 excited! Hopefully first year model saws do not apply to the rule of buying first year model cars! 

Now I'm really glad that the 370 didn't work out for me!


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm sure they got the kinks worked out with the cs500.if there is such a thing as a non EPA kink with Echo.
But im sure the 490 is going to be way too heavy at 10.6 lbs and way too under powered.


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Apr 25, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> I'm sure they got the kinks worked out with the cs500.if there is such a thing as a non EPA kink with Echo.
> But im sure the 490 is going to be way too heavy at 10.6 lbs and way too under powered.



To the best of my understanding, the CS-500P was fashioned from the Shindaiwa 502S. (Not as powerful as the CS510 - CS530 but lighter). If the trend follows that the CS-490 has the same power plant, it will come with a magnesium vertically split crankcase. I fail to see how a CS-490 will be too heavy at 10.6 pounds having a 50 cc engine? Its the lightest 50 cc chainsaw in that class right now. Even if it is a little underpowered by some estimates (2.8 hp?), I have run them, and they will run with a 450 Husqvarna rancher (11.3 pounds) once a minor muffler mod is performed, and it just doesn't get easier than with the CS-500P muffler. Its a ten minute job. Echo is very good with correctly advertising saw weights. I weighed my CS-500P minus fluids but with bucking spikes attached, and it came in at 10.8 pounds, so I believe the published weight. A Stihl 025 or an MS-250 comes in at 10.5 pounds with bucking spike attached. The build quality on an Echo is clearly superior to the cheaper Stihl saws, and those are actually quite expensive for what your are getting. With the Echo, you get an adjustable oiler, and a fully adjustable carburetor, not fixed jet like on the Stihl 025. If Stihl brought back the 026 Pro for $350, then I would agree that the Echo was no longer the best deal. Interestingly enough, Stihl has come out with new saws that are now heavier than before! To be clear, I am absolutely not comparing the CS-500P against the Husqvarna 550 XP, but it will be at least competitive with the Dolmar PS-421 w/2.9 hp and about 10.8 pounds (but probably a little heavier due to fudging the numbers). If we are going to make comparisons, I would argue that we have to incorporate build quality into the equation with weight and horsepower as well, as we evaluate most value for the buck.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 25, 2015)

About a month ago, I was trying to decide what Craftsman chainsaw to get. I honestly think that I can't go wrong with these, yet even a CS-310 would meet my needs


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 25, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> About ago, I was trying to decide what Craftsman chainsaw to get. I honestly think that I can't go wrong with these, yet even a CS-310 would meet my needs


just my experience but i would stay away from the 310. sold 2 and had 2 come back with the rear handle broke where the wrap handle bolts to it at the front. seems a little flimsy and cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 25, 2015)

im been liking the 590 thus far last week i replaced the worn sprocket with a rim drive set up
the echo dealer has a blown 620 and he is letting me get the coil,handle bar and few other odds and ends from it 
im going to look into a 490 it might land on my saw shelf in the next few months.

YOU GUYS have not said one word about the new echo cs 360 coming out May 2015 in the US all i know about the saw its 36cc and weights around 8 lbs
and will be priced somewhere in the 400.00 range.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 25, 2015)

2lumbarleft said:


> To the best of my understanding, the CS-500P was fashioned from the Shindaiwa 502S. (Not as powerful as the CS510 - CS530 but lighter). If the trend follows that the CS-490 has the same power plant, it will come with a magnesium vertically split crankcase. I fail to see how a CS-490 will be too heavy at 10.6 pounds having a 50 cc engine? Its the lightest 50 cc chainsaw in that class right now. Even if it is a little underpowered by some estimates (2.8 hp?), I have run them, and they will run with a 450 Husqvarna rancher (11.3 pounds) once a minor muffler mod is performed, and it just doesn't get easier than with the CS-500P muffler. Its a ten minute job. Echo is very good with correctly advertising saw weights. I weighed my CS-500P minus fluids but with bucking spikes attached, and it came in at 10.8 pounds, so I believe the published weight. A Stihl 025 or an MS-250 comes in at 10.5 pounds with bucking spike attached. The build quality on an Echo is clearly superior to the cheaper Stihl saws, and those are actually quite expensive for what your are getting. With the Echo, you get an adjustable oiler, and a fully adjustable carburetor, not fixed jet like on the Stihl 025. If Stihl brought back the 026 Pro for $350, then I would agree that the Echo was no longer the best deal. Interestingly enough, Stihl has come out with new saws that are now heavier than before! To be clear, I am absolutely not comparing the CS-500P against the Husqvarna 550 XP, but it will be at least competitive with the Dolmar PS-421 w/2.9 hp and about 10.8 pounds (but probably a little heavier due to fudging the numbers). If we are going to make comparisons, I would argue that we have to incorporate build quality into the equation with weight and horsepower as well, as we evaluate most value for the buck.


Actually I should have been clearer.I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 25, 2015)

i wonder how the piltz set up would work on the 490


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 25, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Actually I should have been clearer.I was being sarcastic.



I can see a swing at sawtroll when I see one.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 25, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> I can see a swing at sawtroll when I see one.


Actually i think he finally gave up.lol


----------



## CR888 (Apr 25, 2015)

l want to get a 35-45cc echo with a good power to wieght ratio. l got a new cs550p out the post here and it is a well built good saw that handles well but at 55cc's it feels similar in wieght/bulk to a 70/80cc saw of other makes. l'll keep it as l don't mind it too much and have plenty of saws but l want and echo that is fairly light for its displacement (am l dreaming). So threads like this are good to keep up on Echo's latest offerings. That 50 somthing volt electric battery saw that philbert talked about recently looked interesting, he said it was a stand out over other brands he ran side by side.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 25, 2015)

This may be a stupid question but why doesn't this model have a purge/primer pump?

To lower the cost or simply not needed for this size of engine? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 26, 2015)

You can bet the 2.8 hp Echo CS500 will cut faster than the 3.8 hp Stihl MS290. With a 16" [email protected] full of fuel and oil my CS500 weighs just over 14 1/2 pounds on a good scale. The old CS520 was just over 15# ready to cut. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 26, 2015)

CR888 said:


> l want to get a 35-45cc echo with a good power to wieght ratio. l got a new cs550p out the post here and it is a well built good saw that handles well but at 55cc's it feels similar in wieght/bulk to a 70/80cc saw of other makes. l'll keep it as l don't mind it too much and have plenty of saws but l want and echo that is fairly light for its displacement (am l dreaming). So threads like this are good to keep up on Echo's latest offerings. That 50 somthing volt electric battery saw that philbert talked about recently looked interesting, he said it was a stand out over other brands he ran side by side.




The CS550p has to be Echo's worst model in quite a while. Steve


----------



## bikemike (Apr 26, 2015)

WSE said:


> Meant to compete with the ms250 and husky 450 but with magnesium case like the 590 has over the ms310 and 460 rancher. At $350 Echo has another best bang for your buck saw! These are already available at the factory. I plan to get one on my next order!


Echo does have a nice av system. My 6 dollar cs 510 has a 6 point rubber av. Stihl need a bar chain and spur gear then i will let my 10 yr old run it and maybe do some racing with it as a first saw


----------



## 2lumbarleft (Apr 26, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> This may be a stupid question but why doesn't this model have a purge/primer pump?
> 
> To lower the cost or simply not needed for this size of engine? Thanks in advance.




I am running two Echo CS-500P saws right now, and they couldn't possibly start faster with a purge bulb, so why bother? I bought a CS-590 for the hell of it, and that unit could use the purge bulb. Also, the decompression valves might as well not even be there, because they pop up in the middle of the first pull anyway. That happens on my CS-600P as well. That is a problem I wish Echo would address. Both my rotator cuffs are shot and I could use a little help in that department.


----------



## WSE (Apr 26, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> just my experience but i would stay away from the 310. sold 2 and had 2 come back with the rear handle broke where the wrap handle bolts to it at the front. seems a little flimsy and cheap.


Tell your guys to sharpen their chain and quit yanking on the saw. I've sold several 310s and they have been flawless.


----------



## WSE (Apr 26, 2015)

jakewells said:


> im been liking the 590 thus far last week i replaced the worn sprocket with a rim drive set up
> the echo dealer has a blown 620 and he is letting me get the coil,handle bar and few other odds and ends from it
> im going to look into a 490 it might land on my saw shelf in the next few months.
> 
> ...


I will have some coming the second they become available. Will post pics and a review as soon as I have one!


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 26, 2015)

Although my signature does not reflect this, I have sold every Stihl I own and converted to Echo except for an 044 I may need for big dead live oak. I bought a Timberwolf last year and liked it so well, I bought and rebuilt a 620P. I am currently rebuilding a 600P. If I didnt have 2 Echo 4600s (45cc), I would give the new 490 a try. I like the way the Echo's are built, the ease of working on them and the technical support of the manuals on their website. The slight extra weight,in my mind, usually equates to more longevity. I guess I am a closet convert. If you stir the pot long enough, the cream rises to the top.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 26, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i wonder how the piltz set up would work on the 490


It would be unstoppable. 45 inch bar and the power to make a 880 look slow. Yeah one day i will have a saw with a foot print gas pedal trigger to when i win the lottery


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> The CS550p has to be Echo's worst model in quite a while. Steve


Looks like Echo is testing the waters for Strato Charging with the 550p.Strato may be ok but I just don't care much for it.I almost took the Plunge and bought the 550p just to try it out but remembered i done the same with a MS441.I'm just getting along with the Redmax GZ4000/craftsman clone.Great saws but are more or less suited for large limbs and not small branches.Just can't handle hitting the trigger and getting the Wide open (And Useless) screaming all of a sudden.I have a Brand new GZ4000 that I dropped the base gasket out of to gain some Torque and also wound the strato charging Butterfly spring one more turn around the shaft to see if i could get a little more tension.Anyway put everything back together and can't get it to run.I've tore it apart 3 different times and still the same thing.Start and die.Finally after racking my brain since august i thing i may have flipped the intake gasket and shut off the Impulse hole to the carb.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

bikemike said:


> It would be unstoppable. 45 inch bar and the power to make a 880 look slow. Yeah one day i will have a saw with a foot print gas pedal trigger to when i win the lottery


----------



## bikemike (Apr 26, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Looks like Echo is testing the waters for Strato Charging with the 550p.Strato may be ok but I just don't care much for it.I almost took the Plunge and bought the 550p just to try it out but remembered i done the same with a MS441.I'm just getting along with the Redmax GZ4000/craftsman clone.Great saws but are more or less suited for large limbs and not small branches.Just can't handle hitting the trigger and getting the Wide open (And Useless) screaming all of a sudden.I have a Brand new GZ4000 that I dropped the base gasket out of to gain some Torque and also wound the strato charging Butterfly spring one more turn around the shaft to see if i could get a little more tension.Anyway put everything back together and can't get it to run.I've tore it apart 3 different times and still the same thing.Start and die.Finaly after racking my brain sice august i thing i may have flipped the intake gasket and shut off the Impulse hole to the carb.


Word. Im not a strato fan either.


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 26, 2015)

WSE said:


> Tell your guys to sharpen their chain and quit yanking on the saw. I've sold several 310s and they have been flawless.


I know why they broke...That wasn't the point. I've sold 2 and had 2 come back within weeks with a broken handle...one was the first week. In contrast I have sold close to 100 PS-32 with not one issue....had hundreds of poulans/craftsmans/husky saws of similar price point or less come through the shop without a single one having a broken handle. They run good especially after a mm but that handle breaking so easily gives me pause in recommending them anymore.


----------



## jd548esco (Apr 26, 2015)

interesting--

i would love to have one-- except i just got through tuning up a cs-450P --and after a MM and a carb tune it is an impressive "little" saw --the thing thinks it is a "little" 372XP--

someone said cuts like a light-saber-???-LOL


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 26, 2015)

bikemike said:


> It would be unstoppable. 45 inch bar and the power to make a 880 look slow. Yeah one day i will have a saw with a foot print gas pedal trigger to when i win the lottery


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

jakewells said:


> View attachment 421185


This is me when i fire up the pm1000.i'm just like bob.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 26, 2015)

do you need Viagra like smiling bob


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

jakewells said:


> do you need Viagra like smiling bob


Dude Nice comeback.

Uhhhhh no.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 26, 2015)

things looking down instead of UP


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

jakewells said:


> things looking down instead of UP


That stuff is fun to take. the ex knew it.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 26, 2015)

when it lasts more than 4hrs


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 26, 2015)

jakewells said:


> when it lasts more than 4hrs


Yeap.lol


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Apr 28, 2015)

So back go this saw...I've got a CS-450p right now. Runs good, but I had pulled the muffler a while back thinking I was going to do a MM and see that the piston has some scoring. Decided I'd just leave as is, and put it back. I bought this saw used about a year ago, had been thinking I actually wanted a 500, but couldn't find a used one at the time, and didn't want to drop new money to see if I'd really like it. 

Fast forward, some wood cutting, fence row cleaning, and TSI work behind me, I really like the saw, and was thinking strongly about my options. I have a couple bigger saws, a pair of Mac 610s that do all the larger work I need, but they're on the heavy, slow end of things for me, but seem to run forever. 

Option 1...buy another 450, run my old one till it dies, and have a parts saw for things like the clutch cover, etc.

Option 2...buy the CS-500p like I wanted in the first place, and either keep this 450 til it dies, or sell it and get probably what I paid for it back.

Option 3...buy this new 490, and give it a run.

Other than having more plastic, is there anything performance wise that this 490 seems to be lacking over the 500?

Related question...if I go back to a 450, is there any difference now be wee the straight model and the P? Earlier, it seemed like the P had a better bar/chain, and a rim sprocket, but if I'm reading the website right, I don't see that difference now. Maybe a glitch in the info on the site, but they look the same. 

Also been eyeballing a CS-670 or 6700, don't remember which, not too far from me on CL...thinking I may sell my 610s, and move that way. Looks like more saw for equal to less weight. How were/are those saws regarded for performance and durability?


----------



## WSE (Apr 28, 2015)

nwmo_aggie said:


> So back go this saw...I've got a CS-450p right now. Runs good, but I had pulled the muffler a while back thinking I was going to do a MM and see that the piston has some scoring. Decided I'd just leave as is, and put it back. I bought this saw used about a year ago, had been thinking I actually wanted a 500, but couldn't find a used one at the time, and didn't want to drop new money to see if I'd really like it.
> 
> Fast forward, some wood cutting, fence row cleaning, and TSI work behind me, I really like the saw, and was thinking strongly about my options. I have a couple bigger saws, a pair of Mac 610s that do all the larger work I need, but they're on the heavy, slow end of things for me, but seem to run forever.
> 
> ...



A MM'd 450 will outcut a 490/500. Even if the 490/500 is MM'd as well. Stock for stock though the 490/500 is gutsier because the muffler is not nearly as choked up as the 450. I personally like the feel of the 450 better as well which is why I own one personally. I have sold dozens of 450s and they have been bulletproof for my customers. My personal opinion is to stick with your old or a new 450. But that's just me. A lot of guys love their 500s. The only difference between the P and not P 450 models was the bar and chain. As far as I can tell all differences between the 490 and 500 are external. I do have my first 490 coming in on an order this afternoon. I will try to get some pics up for you guys!


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 28, 2015)

I would want to find out why my 450 is scoring the piston rather than buy a new one. I suspect it it set too lean from the factory and no-one has checked it.


----------



## WSE (Apr 28, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> I would want to find out why my 450 is scoring the piston rather than buy a new one. I suspect it it set too lean from the factory and no-one has checked it.



Yes that is very likely.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 28, 2015)

My 490 may be arriving today. Have to be pick it up from the dealer.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 28, 2015)

new rings and piston is about 25$ for the 450.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> new rings and piston is about 25$ for the 450.



Assuming that is OEM parts...great price.


----------



## jl4c (Apr 28, 2015)

WSE said:


> A MM'd 450 will outcut a 490/500.



My CS-450 was fantastic after a MM. I sold it only becaused I came across a deal on a 346xp NE. I'd buy the CS-450 again in a heartbeat. Great saw. 

WSE is right about the 450 vs the 450P.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 28, 2015)

WSE said:


> A MM'd 450 will outcut a 490/500. Even if the 490/500 is MM'd as well. Stock for stock though the 490/500 is gutsier because the muffler is not nearly as choked up as the 450. I personally like the feel of the 450 better as well which is why I own one personally. I have sold dozens of 450s and they have been bulletproof for my customers. My personal opinion is to stick with your old or a new 450. But that's just me. A lot of guys love their 500s. The only difference between the P and not P 450 models was the bar and chain. As far as I can tell all differences between the 490 and 500 are external. I do have my first 490 coming in on an order this afternoon. I will try to get some pics up for you guys!



That's right, the CS500p is down on power compared to the CS510 520 and 530 saws which just plain rip. Too much Shindaiwa in the CS500p. The CS450 cuts real good with a muff modd but the way lighter CS400 cuts just as good with the 3/8 6 tooth low pro chain . I would like to put the CS400 bar and chain on the CS450 but don't think they make a 6 tooth 3/8 sprocket for it. I did manage to get the CS400 [email protected] on a older CS4400 which just plain rips with it. Had to take down a CS400 sprocket some as it was a little too wide. . Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> new rings and piston is about 25$ for the 450.




I'd think close to $50 for a piston kit OEM and I sure would put one in that CS450 even if you never worked on a saw. Echo saws are easy to work on plus a lot of help here and after you do one or 2 you will be proud of yourself . You need the I can do that attitude rather than I can't do that attitude . Steve


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 28, 2015)

Our site sponsors that sell Echo parts have very competitive pricing on parts/saws and provide valuable insight and personal experience with saws that do not have the fan base of the more popular brands. I try to support them whenever possible. I find their prices to be under flea-bay in most cases.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Apr 28, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> sweet! Now if they will do something in the 70cc range.


mag


----------



## jl4c (Apr 28, 2015)

stihl041avhog said:


> mag



What does that mean?


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 28, 2015)

Add a slightly bigger cylinder and call it a "magnum". Echo cs 620p Magnum


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd say this 450 I have now is what it is from the previous owner. I'd read here enough when I decided that's one of the saws I wanted to watch them, richened it up some when I got it, also looked into the muffler mod, and saw the scoring right after i got it. Still runs like a champ...but for how long I don't know. 

Looking at the 400, they're only about 1/2# lighter than the 500/490, and 1# under the 450. For that cost in weight, I was thinking I'd stay with one of the larger saws, but seemed like the 500 might offer something more than the 450, but I found the 450 first. I may try a piston kit and MM and go from there, seems like the right thing to do to keep the same model I already have...must be some of dad in me...he has a whole pickup load of 011 stihls, and after I drug home my echo, he went on a eBay echo binge, and has 3-4 4600's...those seem like pretty good runners btw...


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Apr 28, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Our site sponsors that sell Echo parts have very competitive pricing on parts/saws and provide valuable insight and personal experience with saws that do not have the fan base of the more popular brands. I try to support them whenever possible. I find their prices to be under flea-bay in most cases.


Which sponsors have the echo parts? I've poked around a little, but how do I find that info?


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 28, 2015)

nwmo_aggie said:


> Which sponsors have the echo parts? I've poked around a little, but how do I find that info?


WSE is one of them


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 28, 2015)

if the 490 has the same muffler as the 500p take the deflector out and pull the tube out inside the muffler then it is a hollow can.
i know for a fact the cs500p isn't choked down like the 370,400,450.


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 29, 2015)

Ready to cut with 16" [email protected] full of fuel and oil the CS400 is 13# the CS500p is 14 1/2 #. I think the CS450 will have a different muff than the CS500 as it's a whole different motor.


----------



## nwmo_aggie (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok, I was just comparing the dry weight on the Echo site, assuming it was pho and that bar/chain weights would be similar, though expecting the 400 running the thinner bar would be a little less, but not much. 

I guess if I'm going to do a new piston and rings, best to do that sooner rather than later? Before I trash the cylinder also?


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes the [email protected] on the 400 is light and really cuts. Those weights are on a good balance scale. Steve


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> WSE is one of them



Just got a good deal on a cs600P top end from WSE. Good man to deal with....lots of help.


----------



## jd548esco (Apr 29, 2015)

my 450 had a cat in the muffler and was super stopped up.

i don't know if the 500-530s have cats or not??


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like a typical high quality Echo product. Should be a good seller. Highest quality 50cc non pro saw I would say.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

Great looking saw. Interesting air filter arrangement. Do you foresee an issue with the filter sealing around the air box edges ?


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Great looking saw. Interesting air filter arrangement. Do you foresee an issue with the filter sealing around the air box edges ?


I had that concern when I first looked at the 500 but it hasn't been an issue that I have seen.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE said:


> Looks like a typical high quality Echo product. Should be a good seller. Highest quality 50cc non pro saw I would say.View attachment 421552
> View attachment 421553
> View attachment 421554
> View attachment 421555



I was hoping it had the automotive type filter 

Really like the k&n look hehe.


----------



## jl4c (Apr 29, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> I was hoping it had the automotive type filter



That's definitely one of the strong points of the CS-450.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE, I bought the 20" version. Which sharpening kit do I purchase? Not sure what the size is. Would like to know now so I can buy the kit as well when I pick it up today.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE said:


> I had that concern when I first looked at the 500 but it hasn't been an issue that I have seen.


is the muffler on the 490 identical with the 500p.


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

jakewells said:


> is the muffler on the 490 identical with the 500p.


It looks identical from the outside although the 500 is painted black. I didn't get a chance to pull the deflector off yet to see if it has the same pipe insert but I would bet it does.


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> WSE, I bought the 20" version. Which sharpening kit do I purchase? Not sure what the size is. Would like to know now so I can buy the kit as well when I pick it up today.


99988800722


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 29, 2015)

i ordered mine it will be here next week my dealer secured me one for 339.99
he said the echo rep is bring one down so there wont be any shipping charges.
i told them i wanted a 18 on it.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info, WSE. 

Also to share with the others, local dealer sold it to me with a 20" bar for $314. 

This is my first time dealing outside of a big box store, can I ask for any freebies?  Maybe buy all the accessories now at a discount?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 29, 2015)

the only thing i found buying from echo is the red armor oil there is no discount on it.
its liquid gold in a bottle but man does it burn clean.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

Just picked it up! Can't wait till I get home!


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Apr 29, 2015)

Clamshell motor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone know when the 490 will become at Canada and for how much canadian dollar? I ask it to my echo dealer yesterday and they don't look to know alot of thing about is echo produt . when i bought my cs500 1 year ago they dont know to it's a copy of the shidaiwa502 and they had sell shindaiwa.....


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

Fishnuts2 said:


> Clamshell motor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no horizontal split mag case!


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 29, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> Thanks for the info, WSE.
> 
> Also to share with the others, local dealer sold it to me with a 20" bar for $314.
> 
> This is my first time dealing outside of a big box store, can I ask for any freebies?  Maybe buy all the accessories now at a discount?





jakewells said:


> the only thing i found buying from echo is the red armor oil there is no discount on it.
> its liquid gold in a bottle but man does it burn clean.


 The best thing about getting it from a dealer is a good one will make sure it's tuned right (not a chance Home Depot will tune it). The CS590 I just got was a demo saw and was actually tuned rich, I'd guess the dealer tuned it. Try and get non ethanol gas and if you have to run the crap keep it fresh and use Stabil or Seafoam. Steve


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

I think I will straight gas my CS 4600 so I can order the 490.....


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> I think I will straight gas my CS 4600 so I can order the 490.....


LOL don't do that as much as I like the 490 it's no 4600! I wish they still built them!


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE said:


> Oh no horizontal split mag case!


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

So does a CS-400 have a clamshell motor and what's the difference?


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE said:


> LOL don't do that as much as I like the 490 it's no 4600! I wish they still built them!



I would need some serious feedback on the 490 performance before roasting a 4600. I like that 4600 as much as my coveted 026.

Macky, I believe the cs400 is a clamshell(but a good one) ! The difference is a plastic case rather than a split magnesium case. The crank bearings on a clamshell are supported by the bottom half of the cylinder and the top half of the "clam" crankcase cover. Clear as mud now...right . Bearings are easier to change on a clamshell but the mag case is considered more robust and longer lasting. Most homeowner rated saws are clamshells. You can tell you have a plastic case when you (by mistake) run the saw hard w/ the chain brake on. Plastic will actually catch on fire if it gets hot enough.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 29, 2015)

the 400 is a clamshell but it is a good saw more so than the poulan pp4218 even if it has a restrictive muffler


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope the new owners of these 490's take serious heed to the multiple warnings about these carbs set too lean from the factory due to EPA regs. I understand the concern about warranty but as these saws loosen up after a few tanks, they can lean out to the point of damage very quickly. My Timberwolf ran so well out of the box (ordered online) that it was flat scary. On that saw, the high needle was less than a 1/2 turn off closed. I have since bought a 620P and 600P(less than 2 yrs old & lean seized) that both carbs were set less than 1/2 turn off bottom. I think ideally would be a qualified dealer set the saw up before the customer takes it home. If you bought it online(or boxstore), I would set the high all the way counterclockwise to the end of the limiter travel, then start the saw and listen carefully. After 3 tanks, I would pull the muffler and look. I am also running 40:1 mix during breakin on the Timberwolf and 620P (new piston/rings).

WSE, can you see the "H" setting on your new 490 regarding the factory setting on the limiter travel ?


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

jakewells said:


> the 400 is a clamshell but it is a good saw more so than the poulan pp4218 even if it has a restrictive muffler


 I would really like to rebuild an Echo clamshell for the experience and see the difference between Echo and Stihl.


----------



## stubnail67 (Apr 29, 2015)

any way besides saving the pics of the cs 490 to make them larger? the one of the saw is big the others were a lil small to see detail.....


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

Buy one?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 29, 2015)

nwmo_aggie said:


> So back go this saw...I've got a CS-450p right now. Runs good, but I had pulled the muffler a while back thinking I was going to do a MM and see that the piston has some scoring. Decided I'd just leave as is, and put it back. I bought this saw used about a year ago, had been thinking I actually wanted a 500, but couldn't find a used one at the time, and didn't want to drop new money to see if I'd really like it.
> 
> Fast forward, some wood cutting, fence row cleaning, and TSI work behind me, I really like the saw, and was thinking strongly about my options. I have a couple bigger saws, a pair of Mac 610s that do all the larger work I need, but they're on the heavy, slow end of things for me, but seem to run forever.
> 
> ...


Order a new slug for your engine do the muff modd and youl be happy with the saw


----------



## mountainlake (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes the CS400 has clamshell motor which is rated for 300 hours same as any pro saw, I have nothing against clam shell motors except for the cheaply built ones that are hard to work on. Steve


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> I hope the new owners of these 490's take serious heed to the multiple warnings about these carbs set too lean from the factory due to EPA regs. I understand the concern about warranty but as these saws loosen up after a few tanks, they can lean out to the point of damage very quickly. My Timberwolf ran so well out of the box (ordered online) that it was flat scary. On that saw, the high needle was less than a 1/2 turn off closed. I have since bought a 620P and 600P(less than 2 yrs old & lean seized) that both carbs were set less than 1/2 turn off bottom. I think ideally would be a qualified dealer set the saw up before the customer takes it home. If you bought it online(or boxstore), I would set the high all the way counterclockwise to the end of the limiter travel, then start the saw and listen carefully. After 3 tanks, I would pull the muffler and look. I am also running 40:1 mix during breakin on the Timberwolf and 620P (new piston/rings).
> 
> WSE, can you see the "H" setting on your new 490 regarding the factory setting on the limiter travel ?


Haven't checked the settings yet haven't even fired it yet. Yes I get plenty of echos that are lean out of the box but I also get some that are too rich and many that are right on. It's the lean ones that you hear about because they cause the damage.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok...point taken. How do we as consumers and non professionals learn to recognize the difference between a saw that is tuned correctly and one that is on that fine line between lean enough to pass EPA emissions and "ready to score"? Maybe my Timberwolf was tuned correctly out of the box and I am paranoid about all the hype. Is it customary for an Echo, properly tuned, to have the high needle 1/2 turn out from closed?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 29, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> Yes the CS400 has clamshell motor which is rated for 300 hours same as any pro saw, I have nothing against clam shell motors except for the cheaply built ones that are hard to work on. Steve


Clam motors are also very universal scooters rc planes gas bikes yeah they are alright


----------



## WSE (Apr 29, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Ok...point taken. How do we as consumers and non professionals learn to recognize the difference between a saw that is tuned correctly and one that is on that fine line between lean enough to pass EPA emissions and "ready to score"? Maybe my Timberwolf was tuned correctly out of the box and I am paranoid about all the hype. Is it customary for an Echo, properly tuned, to have the high needle 1/2 turn out from closed?


Experience is about the only way. If not modified in anyway between 1/2 and 1 full turn isn't uncommon especially in a warm climate. As soon as you modify one to breathe anymore whether intake or exhaust it can easily take another full turn.


----------



## stubnail67 (Apr 29, 2015)

i check the plug after tuning to see what the color is....after i run it ... with the echos i been going pig rich and cutting and adjusting etc... then when i think im good i will cut a lil and check plug.....for a nice tan color.....


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Clam motors are also very universal scooters rc planes gas bikes yeah they are alright



I had forgotten my r/c plane motor was a miniature clamshell.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE said:


> Experience is about the only way. If not modified in anyway between 1/2 and 1 full turn isn't uncommon especially in a warm climate. As soon as you modify one to breathe anymore whether intake or exhaust it can easily take another full turn.


I concur. Lots of the new saws would prolly run good in Colorado but it sucks to know that ur running so hot that ur burning up ur engine and having so much lag when u sqeeze the trigger. I am so against the epa specs that il say phuck the warranty and set the engine up to run good and use more oil on break inn


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Ok...point taken. How do we as consumers and non professionals learn to recognize the difference between a saw that is tuned correctly and one that is on that fine line between lean enough to pass EPA emissions and "ready to score"? Maybe my Timberwolf was tuned correctly out of the box and I am paranoid about all the hype. Is it customary for an Echo, properly tuned, to have the high needle 1/2 turn out from closed?


When i buy my cs500 the dealer let me it with 1 1/2 on the L and 1/2 on the H realy run like a ***** and don't want to idle good . With the tube on the mufleur removed , the flake on the intake removed , the fuel tank vent removed , block off the G-Force Engine Air Pre-Cleaner (and no air filter  ) i run it with 1 3/4 on the L and 4 1/2 on the H for a beautiful brown spark plug


----------



## bikemike (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah i love my echo clams i just wish they had aftermarket ignition coils for the cs360t that timing advance is slow but makes for easy starting


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE said:


> Experience is about the only way. If not modified in anyway between 1/2 and 1 full turn isn't uncommon especially in a warm climate. As soon as you modify one to breathe anymore whether intake or exhaust it can easily take another full turn.



Thanks for the info Jeff. I definitely got the warm climate covered where I am. I have the H opened up 1 1/4 turns with the muffler slightly modded. I think it's a little rich but I may be running into the coil limiter. I tached it at 11600 wot no load.


----------



## Macky Anthony (Apr 29, 2015)

WSE, the air filter seems to have two pieces. Can we separate the two? Just worried I might break it..


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> WSE, the air filter seems to have two pieces. Can we separate the two? Just worried I might break it..


yep (and you can forgot to put it ) wood is a good combustible


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

All mine snap apart( easy to clean) and snap back together.


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> When i buy my cs500 the dealer let me it with 1 1/2 on the L and 1/2 on the H realy run like a ***** and don't want to idle good . With the tube on the mufleur removed , the flake on the intake removed , the fuel tank vent removed (and no air filter ;p) i run it with 1 3/4 on the L and 4 1/2 on the H for a beautiful brown spark plug



4 1/2 turns out on your high needle.....really?


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

yeah realy


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 29, 2015)

this is after 1000 hour and + on the saw


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 29, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> i check the plug after tuning to see what the color is....after i run it ... with the echos i been going pig rich and cutting and adjusting etc... then when i think im good i will cut a lil and check plug.....for a nice tan color.....



I don't ever have a plug w/ a nice tan color. They are all black. Maybe my saws would run better if I would lean them out a little. Thanks.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> this is after 1000 hour and + on the saw



Cuts good. Dont sound like a hot rod but cuts like a steak knife through butter


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> I don't ever have a plug w/ a nice tan color. They are all black. Maybe my saws would run better if I would lean them out a little. Thanks.


What are you running for a mix ratio?


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 30, 2015)

bikemike said:


> What are you running for a mix ratio?



50:1 Stihl Ultra

I figure I am just way too conservative with the "H" needle.


----------



## Sam_choq (Apr 30, 2015)

yep it's definately not a hot rod and it's not a hard wood but she always do the work i want . I am curious about trying to see how much hour i can put on a masterminded one they look like to got to much hp on it


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> 50:1 Stihl Ultra
> 
> I figure I am just way too conservative with the "H" needle.


Me i run 40.1 in all my saws a screen and plug is cheep vs a engine


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

This is what my 360t screen looks like and its run at least 2 tanks a day at the minimum


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> yep it's definately not a hot rod and it's not a hard wood but she always do the work i want . I am curious about trying to see how much hour i can put on a masterminded one they look like to got to much hp on it


Theres never too much power lol


----------



## bikemike (Apr 30, 2015)

Sam_choq said:


> this is after 1000 hour and + on the saw



Yeah echos do run forever


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 2, 2015)

WSE, mind sharing the what the default setting is for the H L screws? Just wanted to know in advance before I mess with it


----------



## bikemike (May 2, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> WSE, mind sharing the what the default setting is for the H L screws? Just wanted to know in advance before I mess with it


Just mess with it anyways. Youl need to go richer low and high.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 2, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Just mess with it anyways. Youl need to go richer low and high.





agreed....tune it then put it in wood make some cuts and tweek it....thats what i do .....best thing is when your working it hard keep on adjusting till its just right.....if you mod it then you will have to adjust for that as well.....


----------



## bikemike (May 2, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Just mess with it anyways. Youl need to go richer low and high.


I fine thread sheet rock screw works great for that turn it in the tunning cap till you feel it bottom out then turn your screw counter clockwise till it stops and pull cap is out carb still on the saw and ur fully tuneable faster than you can chug a beer on a hot day


----------



## bikemike (May 2, 2015)

stubnail67 said:


> agreed....tune it then put it in wood make some cuts and tweek it....thats what i do .....best thing is when your working it hard keep on adjusting till its just right.....if you mod it then you will have to adjust for that as well.....


Yeah i have been thinkin of some thin wall fuel line on a screw driver so it can stay on the needle while running for tuning while cutting with no slip results


----------



## Cope1024 (May 2, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> WSE, mind sharing the what the default setting is for the H L screws? Just wanted to know in advance before I mess with it


Check your owner's manual, it's that paper thing we use as a coaster.  Don't know about Echo, but Stihl posts that info in the manual.


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 2, 2015)

My CS-490 does not have the default setting for H L, but I believe the 370 had listed.

Reason I'm asking is that when I pull the caps off, I will eventually take it off the default settings. 

Worst case scenario, if I mess up the tune too much that I can't even start it, I can always put it back to factory settings.


----------



## cedarshark (May 2, 2015)

Walbro no longer suggests default settings in their service manuals. They refer you to the service manual for the equipment that the carb is on for default settings. 1 1/2 turns out from bottom on both the high and low needles should get you running w/ further adjustment required from that point.
If you take the limiter caps off, count the number of turns it takes to lightly seat the needles. That is your "factory tune".


----------



## Cope1024 (May 2, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> My CS-490 does not have the default setting for H L, but I believe the 370 had listed.
> 
> Reason I'm asking is that when I pull the caps off, I will eventually take it off the default settings.
> 
> Worst case scenario, if I mess up the tune too much that I can't even start it, I can always put it back to factory settings.


When you pop the caps, count the turns to close and remember them.


----------



## BCB1960 (May 5, 2015)

sunfish said:


> What's the weight of the CS490?


New member here, and am really enjoying the discussions. 

I just bought the Echo CS490 last week, and thought I would share my impressions. It's weight with 18" bar and no fluids is 13 lb 1 oz per my electronic suitcase scale. My first impressions are that the saw feels nicely balanced and starts in about 3-4 pulls. 

I am a casual chainsaw user, primarily for storm cleanup. This year I have cut about a cord of wood using:
1. my 15 year old Poulan 16" saw 
2. a borrowed Husky 55 rancher with 18" bar 
3. 2 tanks of gas through the new Echo saw, with the standard safety chain.

It was my perception that the Husky had way more power than the 18" bar could make use of, so I decided to go with a 50cc saw as a better match and less weight. It is my perception that the 18" bar is all the Echo wants to handle, and starts to bog down if I push too hard. It also seems that the cut is much slower than the Husky on smaller logs...perhaps it doesn't turn as fast?

I also feel like it grabs and wants to kick back more in big logs than the other 2 saws I've run, which surprises me a bit. I wonder why that is?


----------



## bikemike (May 5, 2015)

BCB1960 said:


> New member here, and am really enjoying the discussions.
> 
> I just bought the Echo CS490 last week, and thought I would share my impressions. It's weight with 18" bar and no fluids is 13 lb 1 oz per my electronic suitcase scale. My first impressions are that the saw feels nicely balanced and starts in about 3-4 pulls.
> 
> ...


Welcome new guy. Yeah i would run a bit more oil for breaking in your engine. And it may be the stick safety chain that may be making it slower. Not to mention the echo does take a while to break inn. May want to think about purchasing a better ligher chain and se how that works for you. Its always nice to have a extra chain anyways. Keep us posted on how the saw is treating you and im sure once it is broke inn maybe 1.5 gallons later youl be happy with it


----------



## cedarshark (May 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for your thoughts on the 490. I would buy a good semi chisel non safety chain for the saw and see if it improves the cutting performance. As bikemike indicated, it takes an Echo a while to break in and I think you will note a performance increase over the next several tanks. A 50 cc saw should not have a problem with a sharp 18" chain unless you are in hard wood. You may want to pull your plug and check the color. You want a nice tan color, not grey at the tip.


----------



## Sam_choq (May 5, 2015)

You'll never likes this saw if you'll never pull off the carb screw cap


----------



## mountainlake (May 6, 2015)

BCB1960 said:


> New member here, and am really enjoying the discussions.
> 
> I just bought the Echo CS490 last week, and thought I would share my impressions. It's weight with 18" bar and no fluids is 13 lb 1 oz per my electronic suitcase scale. My first impressions are that the saw feels nicely balanced and starts in about 3-4 pulls.
> 
> ...




No way a 55 Rancher is going to cut any where near as fast as any 50cc Echo, you need to tune it(most likely lean= no power) and open that clogged up muffler. As it comes the exhaust has about a 1/4" hole to get out. Steve


----------



## sunfish (May 6, 2015)

mountainlake said:


> No way a 55 Rancher is going to cut any where near as fast as any 50cc Echo, you need to tune it(most likely lean= no power) and open that clogged up muffler. As it comes the exhaust has about a 1/4" hole to get out. Steve


Some of them old closed port 55's cut pretty fast. I've not heard much talk about any stock Echos being considered 'fast'. Good saws though...


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 6, 2015)

So what size depth gauge do we use for the stock chain?


----------



## Sam_choq (May 6, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Some of them old closed port 55's cut pretty fast. I've not heard much talk about any stock Echos being considered 'fast'. Good saws though...


 10.6 pound vs how many for the rancher ? Lean your husky at 1/8 turn to see how much time they will run like date and how they perform ? Its not because i dont like husky i realy like the 346 version but now its turn in 550 ****** crap for me just good for copel of hour


----------



## Section VIII (May 6, 2015)

BCB1960 said:


> New member here, and am really enjoying the discussions.
> 
> I just bought the Echo CS490 last week, and thought I would share my impressions. It's weight with 18" bar and no fluids is 13 lb 1 oz per my electronic suitcase scale. My first impressions are that the saw feels nicely balanced and starts in about 3-4 pulls.
> 
> ...



My 450P works just fine with the 20" bar. Surprised it takes 3-4 pulls for the 490 as my 450 starts on the second every time even cold, The only time I had saw bog down on me was when I would get too aggressive with the 44" oak I was bucking.


----------



## cedarshark (May 6, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> So what size depth gauge do we use for the stock chain?



Do you mean to file your rakers ? You don't have that much time on the saw to file your rakers, do you ?


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 6, 2015)

Section VIII said:


> My 450P works just fine with the 20" bar. Surprised it takes 3-4 pulls for the 490 as my 450 starts on the second every time even cold, The only time I had saw bog down on me was when I would get too aggressive with the 44" oak I was bucking.



450 has a primer bulb right, probably why you can start it faster? My 490 doesn't have one.


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 6, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Do you mean to file your rakers ? You don't have that much time on the saw to file your rakers, do you ?



Yes, rakers. Sorry. 

Just want to get the tool now which I will eventually use. I also purchased a harbor freight sharpener


----------



## cedarshark (May 6, 2015)

1) They make a filing guage that lays accross your teeth and the rakers will stick up thru a slot. You file the rakers down to level with the guage. Your saw dealer or hardware store should have it. Cheap.

2) If you are buying the grinder to do your rakers, dont bother. They should be filed by hand w/ a flat file. IMHO, the harbor fereight grinder is a waste of money. Too much slop in the grinder. I use the Northern Tool grinder(chinese knockoff of the 511A) and its a good grinder for $100.
3) Get you a spare chain, you need at least 2 in the event you mess one up while cutting. Semi chisel if you cut dirty wood. Just my two cents.


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 6, 2015)

Thanks. I plan to file the raker manually and was asking what guide size should I use?


----------



## BCB1960 (May 6, 2015)

Section VIII said:


> My 450P works just fine with the 20" bar. Surprised it takes 3-4 pulls for the 490 as my 450 starts on the second every time even cold, The only time I had saw bog down on me was when I would get too aggressive with the 44" oak I was bucking.


It takes 3-4 pulls when a cold start... only 1 pull for a warm start. I've been cutting 16 to 25" diam white oak logs from trees cut down last fall, if that helps you judge how hard of wood it is to cut.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 6, 2015)

BCB1960 said:


> It takes 3-4 pulls when a cold start... only 1 pull for a warm start. I've been cutting 16 to 25" diam white oak logs from trees cut down last fall, if that helps you judge how hard of wood it is to cut.




some videos of her in action would be cool cant get enough of saw videos....


----------



## cedarshark (May 7, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> Thanks. I plan to file the raker manually and was asking what guide size should I use?



The correct size guide to fit your chain. What is the 490....3/8 x .050 ?


----------



## cedarshark (May 7, 2015)

Here are several different raker guides:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/depth-gauge-tools-for-saw-chain.279374/


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 7, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> The correct size guide to fit your chain. What is the 490....3/8 x .050 ?



I believe it's a 3/16,* .325 pitch .050 gauge and 78 drive links.*


----------



## BCB1960 (May 7, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Welcome new guy. Yeah i would run a bit more oil for breaking in your engine. And it may be the stick safety chain that may be making it slower. Not to mention the echo does take a while to break inn. May want to think about purchasing a better ligher chain and se how that works for you. Its always nice to have a extra chain anyways. Keep us posted on how the saw is treating you and im sure once it is broke inn maybe 1.5 gallons later youl be happy with it



how much extra oil should I run? a 40:1 instead of 50:1? the dealer filled the tank when I picked it up, and my second tank is also a premix. I noticed that the exhaust odor was quite different than the unleaded gas mixed with oil....and its not very pleasant. Anybody else notice the smell is different?

Does anyone here use 100LL aviation fuel? I've heard it has a long shelf life and prevents the ethanol problems.
Thanks for the great information on this site!


----------



## bikemike (May 7, 2015)

BCB1960 said:


> how much extra oil should I run? a 40:1 instead of 50:1? the dealer filled the tank when I picked it up, and my second tank is also a premix. I noticed that the exhaust odor was quite different than the unleaded gas mixed with oil....and its not very pleasant. Anybody else notice the smell is different?
> 
> Does anyone here use 100LL aviation fuel? I've heard it has a long shelf life and prevents the ethanol problems.
> Thanks for the great information on this site!


I like 40.1 mix in all my saws. It may make ur spark arrestor screen dirty but it is so much better on the engine. Especially if it gets stored a while. It helps coat all the internal parts from oxidation. The aviation fuel i have no clue about now days been a few years since i used that. But a good 91 to 93 octane is just fine in the saws


----------



## fordf150 (May 7, 2015)

BCB1960 said:


> Does anyone here use 100LL aviation fuel? I've heard it has a long shelf life and prevents the ethanol problems.
> Thanks for the great information on this site!


It has lead in it. LL is low lead. That is enough reason not to use in a saw with the exhaust blowing right in your face. Just my opinion though.

91 octane pump gas is plenty good as long as you make sure to only use fresh gas.


----------



## Section VIII (May 10, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> 450 has a primer bulb right, probably why you can start it faster? My 490 doesn't have one.



Makes sense. Forgot about that!


----------



## Palionu (May 28, 2015)

bought the saw yesterday for camping/limbing and brush clearing work with a 371xp/272xp picking up the rest.

I finesse all of my equipment.. i let the tool do the work.. in other words, fire anyone who breaks your tool.. they think they have competition.

I have a 16/20/24 combo of saws and the 490 will fit nicely in the 16 slot (althought it did come with a 20,.. i thought it was a good cost saving maneuver..).

Carry two types of chains with it, a full skip and regular for pine/oak/whatever. Yes, the Gauge is NOT Oregon G78 for 20" bars.. it is a .325 pitch .050 gauge chain that you use a 3/16" file on.. the 78, drive links.

I have not gotten it in the cut yet (dealer pricing requires dealer patience on both my part and my manager). I am a mechanic and if anyone has studied the parts diagram on this saw.. you can see that Echo learned from the 500p and still made some tweaks to the design (front/side chain tensioner screws instead of a front, on the 500p). 

I won't mention what I paid out the door but i imagine several others have done the same as I.

I'm happy with the design, I'll get back after I've cut for a few hours.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 28, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> Yes, rakers. Sorry.
> 
> Just want to get the tool now which I will eventually use. I also purchased a harbor freight sharpener


Good buy!


cedarshark said:


> ... the harbor fereight grinder is a waste of money. Too much slop in the grinder....


I strongly disagree and have shown here the comparison videos. It will make a Stihl chain as sharp as store bought brand new chain. That in my eyes is enough for most uses.

@all, 

Does anyone have time to make a video of the 490 cutting!? 

7


----------



## Sam_choq (May 28, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Does anyone have time to make a video of the 490 cutting!?
> 
> 7


 x2


----------



## Palionu (May 28, 2015)

I test out saws by making cuts on a 3' round of Eucalyptus in the back of my shop (it helps calibrate, newer Husky saws).

I've tested personal saws.

Husky 61 (272xp top end) with full tooth/24" bar cut well and deep and feels like a monster truck rally (similar to my friends 291 with a similar setup).

371xp is being rebuilt (verdict later and a rebuild thread once it's all assembled).

Jonsered 49sp with a full skip chain, it just slices through the log.

Echo CS-490... what a dog with a stock chain.. i suppose you can cut cottonwood with it but not much else.

but.. with a built up .325/050 66dl full skip stihl make chain, it is amazing. i felt happy holding it in the cut, i will see where my camera is tomorrow.

Edit: 8:24PST 5/28.

Stock Bar/Chain (20")

New (used one lying around the shop) and new chain (Stihl RS, downsized from an earlier saw i had). 16" 

so i'll make a new 20" chain tomorrow and hopefully have a video comparison up and running.


----------



## Macky Anthony (May 30, 2015)

I plan to install a 16" bar and chain. Can you guys provide the Oregon replacement bar and chain? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam_choq (May 30, 2015)

Macky Anthony said:


> I plan to install a 16" bar and chain. Can you guys provide the Oregon replacement bar and chain? Thanks in advance.


I run the 500p with oregon power match 15'' bar and chain , the bar need a modification to fit with the 500p , i open a hole with a chain file for the oil hole .


----------



## Palionu (May 31, 2015)

I've installed a 16" Echo bar with a Stihl .325/.050 chain. It is literally like comparing spreading cold/warm butter on toast when i took it to the giant eucalyptus but, I found that the log we have at work, is not a good demo for a video (3' round and upright). 

I have yet to make a new chain for the 20" bar for comparison, I've been the only mechanic on duty for the past few days.


----------



## Sam_choq (Jun 19, 2015)

. The piston of my 500p
Lost a piece between the 2 ring , no damage to the cylinder so i got new 490
And put new
Piston on the 500p for spair
Saw . The 490 with good
Tune run like the 500 [emoji108]


----------



## bikemike (Jun 19, 2015)

I concur on the pump.gass if you use ur saw enough you won't have a problem and some of the new oils also have fuel stablelizer in it. good fuel or cheep fuel your fuel lines will onlylast so long if you ever needto replaceline a carb kit is a good idea to.


fordf150 said:


> It has lead in it. LL is low lead. That is enough reason not to use in a saw with the exhaust blowing right in your face. Just my opinion though.
> 
> 91 octane pump gas is plenty good as long as you make sure to only use fresh gas.


----------



## cedarshark (Jun 20, 2015)

Sam, I bought a 450P with a bad piston. How are those "modified clamshell" Echos to work on as far as getting the motor out of the case? Do you have any disassembly/assembly advice? I do not have a service manual and never had this type of Echo apart before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 20, 2015)

The rear handle is not so bad to pull apart. just be carefull of removing the oiler that has to be done with 3screws as the puller for oil pump


cedarshark said:


> Sam, I bought a 450P with a bad piston. How are those "modified clamshell" Echos to work on as far as getting the motor out of the case? Do you have any disassembly/assembly advice? I do not have a service manual and never had this type of Echo apart before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam_choq (Jun 20, 2015)

Im not a mecanic i only repair what i broke and i never have 450 in my hand so chain saw is chainsaw


----------



## cedarshark (Jun 21, 2015)

I got the cs450 pulled down over dads day and got the cylinder cleaned up and prepped for a new piston. Will gut the muffler(remove the cat) and pull the limit tabs on carb /retune while its apart. I think it's easier to work on than a stihl(ms 290) because the bar stud does not serve as an engine anchor bolt and I really like the mag case on the echo. Although somewhat heavier than some saws of that size(Stihl 250) , the echo is built much better. Only gripe(so far) is the inboard clutch making it necessary to pull the clutch to change the rim sprocket. Echo could have improved this on what they call a "pro" saw.


----------

